# You've finally convinced me..



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

I've taken the plunge and posted off a cheque for TTOC membership..

John


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Wait for it.....................................................................................


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Great news and welcome John 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> I've taken the plunge and posted off a cheque for TTOC membership..
> 
> John


Nice one   ,welcome to the TTOC


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Apologies m8 but our Treasurer is getting married today and then off on honeymoon - so it will be a couple of weeks before your payment is processed and you get your membership pack


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Apologies m8 but our Treasurer is getting married today and then off on honeymoon - so it will be a couple of weeks before your payment is processed and you get your membership pack


Okedoke - I'm not in a rush..

John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If Graeme isn't too busy today, I'm sure he would process the cheque... Anyone know if Graeme is likely to be busy? :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

On Yahoo Messenger it says he's idle ...... nothing we didn't know there then 



nutts said:


> If Graeme isn't too busy today, I'm sure he would process the cheque... Anyone know if Graeme is likely to be busy? :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It won't be long now before he's slipping into something nice and comfortable :roll:



R6B TT said:


> On Yahoo Messenger it says he's idle ...... nothing we didn't know there then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Yay,
Welcome John. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

